# Considering Projector upgrade



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a JVC HD1 for the last 6 years and considering an upgrade. More for a stop gap until native 4k projectors can be purchased at a reasonable price (probably 5 years away). 

I am considering if the benefits of a new 1080p projector warrant the upgrade. I am looking at the JVC DLA-X35
Also looking at the Panasonic PT-AE8000. Both have great specs at a reasonable price.

I believe both projectors will out perform my hd1 and will provide a good stop gap until 4k is available at a good price.

any thoughts ?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had a Panasonic PT-AE8000 for a year now and have been very pleased. It has been rock solid.

I have never seen or owned one of the later JVC models. When I bought the Panasonic, reviewers were saying that it was brighter (bright enough for 3D, whereas the competing JVC models were not) while the JVC had better black level. But, that could have changed in this year's JVC models.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

hjones4841 said:


> I have had a Panasonic PT-AE8000 for a year now and have been very pleased. It has been rock solid.
> 
> I have never seen or owned one of the later JVC models. When I bought the Panasonic, reviewers were saying that it was brighter (bright enough for 3D, whereas the competing JVC models were not) while the JVC had better black level. But, that could have changed in this year's JVC models.


Yeah. I am reading the same thing. The panny is nice and bright but not as cinematic as the JVC but outperforms the JVC in 3d. How do you like 3d on the 8000?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> Yeah. I am reading the same thing. The panny is nice and bright but not as cinematic as the JVC but outperforms the JVC in 3d. How do you like 3d on the 8000?


Honestly, I don't watch 3D. My wife hates it and she is in the HT about all the time I am. I did watch a few 3D blu rays when I first got the projector and the performance seemed good. A little ghosting, but I was not sure if that was in the source or caused by the projector. There are 3D fine tuning controls in the Panasonic, but I never fiddled with them.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Did some calculations on projector central and looks like the PT8000 maybe the only projector that will work with my setup. My throw distance is 15 ft 6 inches with a screen size 16:9 120 diagonal inches. Its looks like the JVC will be too dim with a screen this size.


----------

